# Compound Miter Saw - Blade hits table



## pinewood (Jan 28, 2015)

My Compound Miter Saw (details below):

Craftsman 12 inch compound miter sawmodel #113235140

Has an issue where the blade hits the table. When I look in the manual it says to have the unit serviced. I was looking to fix it myself. Any thoughts? 

It worked fine however I was using it to cut some maple and a very loud noise was heard and the wood broke apart and flung around.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

When you say it hits the table, do you mean the flat part the work piece rest on while cutting? What part does it hit? Pictures would help but I would inspect the swing arm area to make sure something wasn't broke when the scrap flew around. I've had that happen with my dewalt and can say the sound is scary. Never actually broke anything though.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Or are you saying it bottoms out below the table? Past the blade clearance inserts?


----------



## pinewood (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone. The blade goes through a narrow slot on the table. However now it is not aligned well enough to go into the slot. It misses it by about 1/8-1/4"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sounds like ...*

The blade is no longer square to the fence. The fence is likely not adjustable, so the blade carriage must be. If there is no adjustment, the assembly is sprung, bent, twisted etc. and must be "serviced". If there is no adjustment and you need to "adjust" it, you will have to use leverage to bring it back into alignment. This may or may not work and you may end up breaking something.

If it is under any type of warranty that's the best way. If no warranty, then factory service is second best. Lastly would be the leverage approach.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

have you checked the tilting pivot points? anything come loose there?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the 90 degree stop*

If there is a 90 degree notch or stop, make certain that the assembly is indexing that correctly before anything else. If it is and the blade is still not 90 degrees to the fence, then further investigation is required.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My dad was cutting a small piece of wood. The blade caught it and slammed it into the fence. It broke a chunk out of the fence, it also bent the fence. Luckily he didn't get hurt. Here is a picture of what he was cutting.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you got a screw loose! Literally.  It sounds like the saw is not lined up with the kerf. Even if you change the degree angle to make a mitered cut, the saw and the table should rotate as one. If your saw blade is striking the table, something is amiss. Look it over carefully.

Has it been dropped?


----------

